# Best Laptop for Gaming and multimedia purposes



## Gourav Kundu (Apr 15, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
= RS. 50,000 INR

2) What size notebook would you prefer?

 Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? 
INDIA
4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: DELL, HP

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
= Gaming, CAD applications, Office work, Inetrnet Surfing, Watch HD movies

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
= both
7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
= FPS and Racing Games like Call Of Duty, Crysis, Dirt 2, and NFS series.
8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
= 3 to 4 hrs

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
= I'd like to see it before purchasing
10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
= Windows 7
Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
=1366x768 or higher
 Please help me in choosing the right laptop for my purposes ( Please have a look at the attached link ).Thanks.
Top 10 Best Branded Laptops for 2012 in India with Price Range of Rs 40,000 - Rs 50,000 - The Complete Tech Site


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

[IMP] Read before posting.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/155289-laptop-50k.html

Closing.


----------

